# discount aquariums



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

does anyone know of somewhere in the GTA where I can find large-ish aquarium kits at a discounted price? I'm looking somewhere along the lines of 55-90 gallon. (Just the tank, canopy and stand)


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You can always check out some thrift stores and see, -sometimes- they will have the whole kitten caboodle there for yas. 

I cant think of any aquarium kits that are cheaper.. Superpet at Kennedy and 401 has some tank and stand combos for an alright price.. I just hate that pressboard stuff though..

Sorry cant be more help


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

Its hard to just get a Tank with a nice stand at a really good discounted price. Most kits will come with everything. If anything I suggest Big als for just a stand and an aquarium. Or you can buy it second hand from people but the price will range from 100-400

Meow


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks  i hadn't really thought of getting a used one..but that could definitely be an option.


----------



## jopo (Nov 2, 2006)

Check out craigslist.org under General, I often see used tanks going on there for a good price (I've even seen tanks in the Free section)


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Try http://www.kijiji.ca it's similar to craigslist but may be part of eBay/PayPal as that's where I found the link.


----------

